
Data Science is not taught at Universities – Here's why - sonabinu
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/data-science-taught-universities-here-why-maciej-wasiak?trk=v-feed
======
nabla9
>Universities focus on machine learning techniques (i.e. the Modelling phase
only) because this is the cool stuff. They do not want to engage in
researching and teaching the much more important Data Preparation process
because it looks so uncool in comparison.

This is bullshit.

You can teach any code monkey to do data preparation and code massage. Just
add come introductory level courses or workplaces can do it by themselves.

To train data scientist with PhD who can make sense of data and build reliable
models takes time.

